# Fire pit ideas...



## blues brother (Jun 15, 2010)

From my trip to fort worth last week.


----------



## arcame (Jun 15, 2010)

those are cool,  I like the second pic


----------



## blues brother (Jun 15, 2010)

That is a neat little pit. The stainless steel plates slide out and you can change them for other designs.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 15, 2010)

*Fire pits*

I think there all neat


----------



## bristol_bound (Jun 15, 2010)

Those are very cool. 
I'd would have had a hard time not coming  home broke and overloaded.


----------



## Brad Singley (Jun 15, 2010)

Cool!  Do you sell these pits?


----------



## blues brother (Jun 16, 2010)

Brad Singley said:


> Cool!  Do you sell these pits?



No sir...I was in Fort Worth texas last week and found this shop. I thought they were pretty cool. I posted a thread several months ago about the one I helped build and I thought this might give y'all some good ideas.

Here is the link to my old thread:  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=506212&highlight=


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 16, 2010)

Those are awesome, Mike.  I bet that 3rd one would sure get that grill hot.


----------



## gdog25 (Jun 16, 2010)

Picture mine- it is a wheel from a semi trailer with a rack from an oven on it. You cannot take the country out of the boy.


----------



## blues brother (Jun 16, 2010)

I got one of those...but no rack from the oven.


----------

